

Revolutions happen when things get better [pdf] - gwern
http://www.louischauvel.org/DAVIES2089714.pdf

======
gwern
Excerpts from Davies 1962:
[https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/3AZannVS...](https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/3AZannVS793)

This is interesting because of what we observe right now: even as the global
economy continues steadily growing and places like Africa have never been
better off, we still observe a great deal of unrest and civil revolution. The
Davies paradigm suggests that we observe the unrest _because_ of the growth,
and also explain why hellholes like North Korea can persist for so long, which
is a bit of a mystery if mere misery & tyranny were why revolutions happened.
(The Davies paradigm also undercuts a lot of the moralizing around events like
the American & French revolution.)

